# New tick preventative from vet?



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Has anyone heard about a new tick preventative out? I had a friend whose vet told her ticks become "immune" to Frontline etc. and to try this new nice smelling stuff. Has anyone else heard of it? My friend couldn't remember the name.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

How strange! My vet just stopped selling Frontline, too, because the ticks are becoming immune to it. We're currently on Advantics (or however you spell it.) Idk how it spells, so I can't really help you there but basically, yes, I have also heard that ticks can become immune.

Think about it: all the ticks that it affects die and the ticks that can survive the stuff bred and, there you go! A new generation of ticks that is immune to Frontline is born... it's like evolution right before our eyes!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There are a few fairly new flea and tick preventives out on the market. We just learned about one at work called Vectra 3D. It kills all flea stages and also both repels and kills fleas and mosquitoes. 

I don't know about any nice smelling tick product though, except for the natural repellents like citronella and catnip.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

It seems that different regions have success with different products. I live near Chicago now and Frontline works the best, I wouldn't even waste my money on Advantage and most places don't even carry it. But when I lived near Champaign, just 150 miles south of here, Frontline did nothing to the fleas and Advantage was the product of choice. 

Word of caution though, Advantix (for fleas and ticks) will kill a cat. If you put it on your dog and it comes in close contact with your cat the cat could die.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I've had the best luck with Frontline Plus.

Which reminds me.... it's getting to be that time. Better set up the appointment...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you don't have much of a problem with fleas, you can go with Frontline Top Spot - it has less chemicals.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i use the frontline plus for my younger dogs, they tend to go into places where ticks are prevelent. i have not seen any ticks on my dogs while using it. my senior gets the Top Spot frontline because he can't tolerate the Plus, and i haven't seen anything on him.
i also use herbal flea/tick spray as a back up repellent if we are going to be outside in suspicious areas.

debbie


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

My next question would be how safe is it to switch chemical formulas when your dog has been on one for any length of time? Aren't reactions a possibility? Has anyone switched products successfully? Would an "all natural" product be safe to switch to? It makes me nervous to play with the different chemical/ingredient formulas. Ticks are a major problem here in MA.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't use any frontline plus, etc any more. The ticks can and will still get a good bite on your dog. I use nematodes. It is all natural and does not harm your animals at all. I sprayed it all around my yard 2 1/2 years ago and just now need to buy more. It kills the ticks, etc and is a huge cost savings.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Ask your friend if it is Vectra 3D. That has been the latest one that has been going around. The other flea and tick products killed once the flea or tick bit the pet. This one kills by contact with the skin of the animal. I have used it and it seems fine.

The one with the "smell" is ProMeris. My boss stopped selling it after a number of clients' dogs ( including mine ) had severe skin reactions.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I've been using Frontline Topspot since it first hit the market. I've had all 6 of my dogs on it since puppies and it works fine. Since I am in South Jersey we have our problems with fleas, ticks, skeeters, the whole shabang!!! 

I think it depends alot on the dog's system and the area where you live which determines what works and what doesn't. Some of my customers say that Frontline doesn't work for them, but yet I've never had a problem with in over the last 10 years or so, so who knows.

I just hate using this stuff period. It's like a catch 22. If you don't use it, you run the risk of being overcome with fleas or your dog getting some dreaded tick borne illness.....


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

If I remember correctly, you can't use these products on puppies less than 6 mos old. What do you do for them?


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I checked with my vet at four months and used a half dose (Frontline Plus) for the first time just to get her system used to it. It is sold by weight. She has had it for two months now with no problems. As far as I know, it is still working in my area, so until I know otherwise or see some around- haven't yet, then I will stick with it.


----------



## Venc (Mar 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: FredIf I remember correctly, you can't use these products on puppies less than 6 mos old. What do you do for them?


 I have used Frontline Plus on my dog since he was three months old and in my opinion worked well without problems. But my vet convinced me of using Comfortis which I just changed Nigel to.

These two flea medications work by weight, so just get the correct one and you shouldn't have any problems


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:If you put it on your dog and it comes in close contact with your cat the cat could die.


Our vet had us freaking about this also as we have ferrets. The dog would have to LAY ON TOP OF THE CAT in order for the cat to be effected by this. Unless of course the cat is sensitive anyway to chemicals. 

If you keep the animals separated until the stuff dries then there should be no troubles. 


http://www.advantix.info/Questions-and-answers.1193.0.html#c5920
Can advantix not be used in dogs and cats which live together?

advantix can be used in dogs which live with cats, as reported in the study by Knoppe (2002), where no adverse effects were found in the cats. In animals which live in close proximity and at any rate basically for the owner's peace of mind, it is a good rule to avoid contact in the first few hours after application, to apply the product in the evening, and to keep the animals separate during the night.


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

of course you always have the option of using the natural products like bug off garlic and earth animals internal powder.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

We've always used Frontline...the original version. Never had fleas in my house. My vet said the Frontline Plus doesnt kill ticks fast enough to be worth paying extra for it. So when we had tick problems with my adventorous beagle....she recomended a tick collar available at the vet's office. I forget the name of it...but as long as she had one on...she never got a tick on her.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks. I'll ask at his follow up tomorrow. My vet is always trying to tack things on top of the bill. She'll be very happy!


----------

